Ask HN: What are the best startup pitches you've come across? - mkarthik
======
indescions_2018
Good question! At the student level, I was quite impressed with the polish
shown by the startups at Princeton's eLab. Here's a link to their demo day
presentations. Including the "hangover-cure" Thrive+, which eventually did a
Shark Tank deal.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-WfgaSzEKA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-WfgaSzEKA)

The one every is talking about today is of course, The Final Straw. Yes, its
"just" a non-disposable drinking straw.

[http://www.core77.com/posts/77205/FinalStraw-This-Folding-
Me...](http://www.core77.com/posts/77205/FinalStraw-This-Folding-Metal-Straw-
is-Killing-It-on-Kickstarter)

------
evla
I don't know which startup pitches are the best, but here's a list of the
worst ones to avoid at all cost :) [https://www.inc.com/matt-hunckler/startup-
pitches-that-fail-...](https://www.inc.com/matt-hunckler/startup-pitches-that-
fail-most-end-up-being-best-heres-why.html)

Hope this is helpful

------
thvu1k
I'd say any pitch that has: \- A great, relatable story (emotion) \- The key
features highlighting the value (reason)

You might also want to check out this: [http://startupfundraising.com/best-
startup-pitches-of-all-ti...](http://startupfundraising.com/best-startup-
pitches-of-all-time-videos/)

Let me know if this is of any help :) Cheers

~~~
mkarthik
This is awesome man . Thanks :) . I'm also putting together a Telegram group -
where founders can get their pitches reviewed by other founders. Feel free to
hop on .

[https://t.me/joinchat/Gmq-Ew3dAdF7KuoZ2EZw1Q](https://t.me/joinchat/Gmq-
Ew3dAdF7KuoZ2EZw1Q)

------
mkarthik
Thanks for all the responses :) . I'm also putting together a Telegram group -
where founders can get their pitches reviewed by other founders.

Feel free to hop on . [https://t.me/joinchat/Gmq-
Ew3dAdF7KuoZ2EZw1Q](https://t.me/joinchat/Gmq-Ew3dAdF7KuoZ2EZw1Q)

------
viyu
Excellent question, I usually resort to famous startups' decks for
inspiration. You can fin some here for instance:
[http://bestpitchdecks.com/](http://bestpitchdecks.com/)

